# CF pension transferrable to OPP?



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

I know that a CF pension is able to be transferred to the RCMP, but I was recently told by a friend that the OPP was now allowing CF members to transfer their pensionable time as well.  I searched the OPP website but didn't find any info regarding this, does anyone have any info on this being a possibility?  I questioned if it would be possible due to it being a Federal to Provincial organisation move, but if it is that would be a good thing.


----------



## Jimmy_D (22 Nov 2011)

Most likely not ( but do not know for sure) because OPP is a Provincial run force while RCMP is federal like the CF.


----------



## R933ex (22 Nov 2011)

Hi folks, when I moved from the Military to the Gov of the NWT my pension transferred with me along with the time I was buying back. As it was explained if the agency is covered under Superannuation  then it is transferable    http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/P-36/page-23.html#h-30


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> OPP is a Provincial run force while RCMP is federal like the CF.



Incredibly insightful information. I'm sure that the OP had no idea.


----------



## Pusser (22 Nov 2011)

Nomad933 said:
			
		

> Hi folks, when I moved from the Military to the Gov of the NWT my pension transferred with me along with the time I was buying back. As it was explained if the agency is covered under Superannuation  then it is transferable    http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/P-36/page-23.html#h-30



I don't know how it actually affects something like this, but it is worth noting that the NWT is a territory, not a province.  Although a territory has many of the trappings of a province (i.e. a legislature), it is still much more under the thumb of the Federal Government.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Nomad933 said:
			
		

> Hi folks, when I moved from the Military to the Gov of the NWT my pension transferred with me along with the time I was buying back. As it was explained if the agency is covered under Superannuation  then it is transferable    http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/P-36/page-23.html#h-30


WRT the link, I suppose I would have to see if the OPP pension falls under the Superannuation Act, or if it is necessaryto make a special request to transfer the pension.  Hmmm... not gonna lie, found that read a little confusing though.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2011)

I guess you can.

"Pension Transfer Agreements: List of employers and effective dates:
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/Pensions/ypp02-eng.asp#Toc497204697
"#22 Province of Ontario (Ontario Pension Board) July 2, 2001"

OPP are members of the Ontario Pension Board:
http://www.opb.ca/portal/opb.portal?_pageLabel=Members&_nfpb=true&path=/OPBPublicRepository/OPB/Public/Members/OPP/en/OPP

Question: Is my current pension transferable to the OPP? 
 Answer: For up-to-date information on whether your pension is transferable, please contact the Ontario Pension Board at 1-800-668-6203 or www.opb.on.ca


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I guess you can.
> 
> "Pension Transfer Agreements: List of employers and effective dates:
> http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/Pensions/ypp02-eng.asp#Toc497204697
> ...


Nice, thanks for the links!  Looks good from my perspective but I'll continue to do some more digging.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> . . .  I searched the OPP website but didn't find any info regarding this, does anyone have any info on this being a possibility? . . .



Interesting, because my 6 second google skills produced this.

http://www.opp.ca/ecms/index.php?id=106


> 8. 0ther Questions
> 
> Question: Is my current pension transferable to the OPP?
> Answer: For up-to-date information on whether your pension is transferable, please contact the Ontario Pension Board at 1-800-668-6203 or www.opb.on.ca



And what does DND say?

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dcf-dsp/rfpb-rpfr/index-eng.asp


> Transferring Pension Credits to the Public Service Superannuation Act (PSSA), Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP), or Other Pension Plans
> 
> A member who is leaving the Canadian Forces and is becoming part of the PSSA, RCMP or other pension plan (i.e. Air Canada Pension Plan, Local Authorities Pension Plan (LAPP), NAV Canada Pension Plan, Ontario Municipal Employees Retirement System (OMERS), *Ontario Pension Board (OPB)*, Special Forces Pension Plan (SFPP)), has the opportunity to transfer his/her past service credits from the Regular or Reserve Force to these pension plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Good info, and I shall endeavour to work on my research skills.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Nov 2011)

HOWEVER:

Generally, transferability only applies to benefits accrued under part I of the CFSA - that is, the Regular Force / Full Time Reservist pension plan.  If you are a part-time Reservist, and under part I.1 of the CFSA, your service may not be transferable.

Remember, there are now two CF pension plans; in any communications be certain that you are clear which plan you are a member of.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Agreed, I assumed (hopefully correctly) that only full-time service by either Regular or Class B/C service (i.e. Part 1 pension) would be counted.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Agreed, I assumed (hopefully correctly) that only full-time service by either Regular or Class B/C service (i.e. Part 1 pension) would be counted.



If pension is transferable, it will be the part I.

However, Reservists only enter Part I after 55 of 60 months on full-time service; class B and class C periond that don't reach that threshold remain in the part time (part I.1) plan.


EDIT: Because I can't type.


----------

